# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Dietz lanterns

## Stargazer

The wife and I started collecting Dietz kerosene lanterns about a year ago.In total we have 9 lanterns.Of the nine that we have all but one is in working order.Here are a few pics of them lit.They are all American made between 1934 and 1956.

We do not burn Kerosene in them but use Lamplight farms Medalion oil.It has a light out put close to what Kerosene would give in a tubular lantern without most of the fumes.

----------


## Stargazer

sjj, I got them at Lowes home improvement in the garden section.They are plant hangers made by garden treasures.The item number is 149674.I think they ran about $2.80 each.

The last pic is a No 2 Blizzard .It is the largest I have and when the fount is full probably weighs some where near five pounds.And the hanger handles the weight just fine.

----------


## Born2Late

I have 2 big ones myself.They work very well and the light is soft on the eyes.Makes a nice romantic light.The kids love it when we go camping to use them.We use citronella oil in them and it keeps most of the mozzies away,and smells nice.

----------


## crashdive123

I like em.  I've gotta say - I couldn't help but wonder how many knives you could get out of that saw you've got hanging. :Tongue Smilie:   .....but lately I find myself doing that with a lot of things I see. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Very nice, SG.

 I looked at some, that a guy had at a gun-show this weekend. He had 8 or 10 of them, along with a pile of other "stuff". I stopped at his tables a couple of times, but he was always talking to someone, about who knows what. I couldn't get his attention, to ask about price, so I took that as a sign, and left. LOL. :Innocent:

----------


## Stargazer

Crash, I bet you could get quite a few from that saw.But then getting it passed the wife could be more trouble that its worth. Did you fix my typo? If so thanks.Some times the N key does not work.

2d, Check out W.T. Kirkman at www.lanternnet.com ,they are a great source for Kerosene lantern info.They also reproduce the Dietz lanterns.Last time I checked they were reasonably priced.

----------


## Pal334

That is an excellent site Stargazer, will have me drooling for some time  :Smile:

----------


## finallyME

I need to get me some of them wall hanger things.  I would have to take my wife for approval.  :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

You might want to make certain Lowes will approve of her before you take her. No sense in unnecessary embarrassment.

----------


## Stargazer

FM, I got lucky on that one.Only took two trips to get the right ones.Who would have thunk that the wife did not like the more expensive fancy one I had picked out first.

I have put up the plant hangers in a few rooms so far.I figure if we loose power I can just hang a lantern(cursing the damn N key) where I need the light.And it keeps them out of reach of the kids and dog.The walls do look a bit funny with just a hook up and nothing on it for now.

----------


## Stargazer

I hope these pics help when looking for the hooks.

----------


## finallyME

> FM, I got lucky on that one.Only took two trips to get the right ones.Who would have thunk that the wife did not like the more expensive fancy one I had picked out first.
> 
> I have put up the plant hangers in a few rooms so far.I figure if we loose power I can just hang a lantern(cursing the damn N key) where I need the light.And it keeps them out of reach of the kids and dog.The walls do look a bit funny with just a hook up and nothing on it for now.



Well, my wife would probably hang a plant on it, until we needed it for light.  :Rockon:

----------


## Stargazer

I would hang plants too, but plants and I do not get along too well.But I can take care of dirt in a pot real well.

----------


## cowgirlup

Nice!  I picked up one in the "free" section of our town recycling center last month.  Looks like it just needs a good cleaning.  I was psyched to find it.
love the plant hanger idea too!!!

----------

